
Adventures with cgo: Part 2- Locks and other things that go bump in the night - spooneybarger
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/04/adventures-with-cgo-part-2--locks-and-other-things-that-go-bump-in-the-night/
======
spooneybarger
Hi y'all. I'm the author of the post and will be keeping an eye on the
comments this evening. Happy to answer questions as best as I can.

Part 1 is available at [https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/04/adventures-with-
cgo-pa...](https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/04/adventures-with-cgo-part-1--
the-pointering/)

